# Cell Phone Plans



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

As a BCE shareholder, I’m happy to see them gouge their customers. But, I think I’ve had it With them! They have recently goosed their pricing To the point where we are questioning the value. I know Public Mobile are Telus with some very reasonable looking plans, but does anyone have any other suggestions? My wife and I want unlimited Canada calls and text and maybe 2-5 GB of data. We have our own IPhones.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We are on Koodo, a Telus sub. Very happy. Cell service only. We own our phones. No contract.

We will not deal with Bell for any services.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Dilbert said:


> I know Public Mobile are Telus with some very reasonable looking plans, but does anyone have any other suggestions? My wife and I want unlimited Canada calls and text and maybe 2-5 GB of data. We have our own IPhones.


I used SpeakOut for years, but like most mobile virtual network operators (MVNOs) that resell access to the national carriers’ networks, the data is throttled to 3G rates. They don't really advertise that, but it's so.

This is certainly not a problem if you are using a MVNO for cell calls only and a few texts without data or MMS, and especially if you want to limit yourself to "play-as-you-pay" for that convenience. In that regard, MVNO's in my opinion are great. You can dump some money on their site into your account and then as you sparingly use the cell phone and text, the deposit is drawn down. For infrequent users of cell and text, they are way ahead of using a major carrier.

Then there are the "monthly plans" of the MVNO's that include unlimited calls and text in Canada and a certain amount of data commensurate with the cost per month. I think these are fine and an advantage over the major carrier if you aren't too fussed about the speed. As intimated above, many are throttled to 3G rates. If that's OK, then they're a better deal than a major. If you've experienced the difference between data on LTE+ from a major versus 3G from an MVNO, then you'll know it's significant. So it all depends on the user.

ltr


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> As a BCE shareholder, I’m happy to see them gouge their customers. But, I think I’ve had it With them! They have recently goosed their pricing To the point where we are questioning the value. I know Public Mobile are Telus with some very reasonable looking plans, but does anyone have any other suggestions? My wife and I want unlimited Canada calls and text and maybe 2-5 GB of data. We have our own IPhones.


We have been looking for our youngest for her first plan. If you are only looking for call and text, they have a deal right now for Pre Black Friday at Freedom. $99 for the YEAR. No data, but it seems great for someone who just wants to use a phone as a phone.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Consider a family plan via Telus. Share the data among family members. I think some kind of promotion is now on. Telus and Bell share networks (Telus on Bell in the east, and Bell on Telus in the west).


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

I’m using lucky mobile and it’s 40/mo no issues, but I’d switch if I found cheaper.

it’s a LTE connection throttled to 3G. I can stream Netflix, HD vid so it’s enough for me.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

A few weeks ago I got a deal at Walmart, unlimited text and phone for $99 a year. I got in on the last day but I hear they brought out the same plan again for $129. You need to supply your own phone. This is in Ontario, don't know if they have the same deal in BC.
The plan was from Freedom Mobile, my phone is an LG from Koodo


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I recently switched to Freedom. You can get 1.5GB + unlimited talk/text for $19/mo or 3GB for $29/mo. Full LTE speeds, unlike Public which seems to offer only 3G. (Note: these are prepaid plans so you have to look under prepaid instead of under plans on their website.)

I went for the 1.5GB plan myself since my phone tells me I normally use about 500mb of data a month.


----------



## HomeChef (Jan 14, 2014)

We have switched to Public Mobile (uses Telus cell towers) last month and I cannot get over the savings. If you have your own phones it's really the best deal out there for Canada wide calls, unlimited texts. We signed up for the 1 gig data plan ($25/month) and got 3 extra GB for free (FREE3GB bonus code) and when the rolling 3 GB runs out we will upgrade to the 2G plan which is $35/month. $2/month discount if you set up automatic prepay on your credit card. Also $10 off if you use a referral code (55JRJE )and $1 off/month if anyone uses your referral code. Really great plan, can't recommend it enough.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am still amazed that some feel that $35/month for a cell phone plan is a steal! Maybe it is if it totally eliminates need for home phone and internet? Otherwise????

For those of us old codgers who are hunkering down at home where we still have internet and our desktops/laptops why would we need any data? And if you are not an old codger, unless you need to for business, why are you out and about making calls and using data? Do you really need to?

When we do occasionally go out, a cell phone can be useful or even act as a safety measure. But how many calls do we need to make? Now we are learning how to text, that can be useful - businesses seem to think we all can text anyway! Don't text much either.

So, for me, $35/year from Speakout pay as you go fills the bill  (used $16.35 in past 5 months!) If I need data when out, I just park outside Timmies or Lowes or HD or almost anywhere these days and get it for free.

We do pay $45/month for home internet plus $5/month for Ooma home phone. If we could get a family (2-line) text and talk plan for $11/month, that would just be a break even  Those $99/yr text/talk plans seem reasonable for those making more calls than we do.

However, I own Telus and Bell, so I hope you keep buying those plans!


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the input, you have given me some good stuff. Unfortunately, we’re in Lockdown (Peel Region in Ontario), so will have to wait until retailers are open again.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I am paying Koodo $20 month for unlimited Canada and ww text. Even that seems high to me compared to the rates we have seen in other countries. 

Have not seen any details of the $99. annual prepay in our marketplace.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Thanks for all the input, you have given me some good stuff. Unfortunately, we’re in Lockdown (Peel Region in Ontario), so will have to wait until retailers are open again.


If you want Freedom, you can do everything online - they mail you the sim and activate it for you. No need to go to a store. I would be surprised if the other providers don't do the same, but I haven't signed up with any of them lately.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Spudd said:


> If you want Freedom, you can do everything online - they mail you the sim and activate it for you. No need to go to a store. I would be surprised if the other providers don't do the same, but I haven't signed up with any of them lately.


They're mostly all just online. You go online and apply and then they mail you a SIM and then you can phone or go online and they activate the SIM.

ltr


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

We got our daughter a great deal with Shaw Mobile. Free talk/text and $10/GB of data. It takes her about 2 months to use 1 GB so some months the cell bill is $0. 👍🏻


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Calgary_Girl said:


> We got our daughter a great deal with Shaw Mobile. Free talk/text and $10/GB of data. It takes her about 2 months to use 1 GB so some months the cell bill is $0. 👍🏻


Yes the $10 is for 1GB or 3 months whichever comes first. I have it and will be switching DW off Bell Paygo.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks C_G, but I don’t think Shaw is available where I am. Sounds like a great, however.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm seeing nice prices on these Shaw plans





__





Shaw Mobile Home






shop.shawmobile.ca





Curious to hear from anyone on the Shaw plans and how you like them. @Calgary_Girl and @kcowan ... how are you finding them?

How is the reception in service areas when you travel around the province? I wonder if it will only work inside the city, and what happens if I drive around?


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

My plan is with PC Mobile. No monthly. I pay $100 each year for talk and text. However, I have a Fongo App where I can make free calls to others within its area code, any other Fongo user in Canada, and any 1-800 number in North America as long as I have wifi. Fongo has text too. And for my international contacts, I use Whatsapp. Going to try Signal.

Only when I'm away from Wifi do I use my PC Mobile number or when I really need it.

So as a result, my unused balance gets carried forward to the next year when I renew. My current balance is $204.70.

My Fongo and Whatsapp has helped get out of sticky situations when travelling internationally.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Shaw has been great. It also works in Mexico. I have a dual Sim phone so I use Telcel for data in Canada. But $10 for 1gb would be plenty for me.

Coverage outside urban areas is reputed to be poor. But Whistler was fine.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

I have a 2 phone plan with T-Mobile. It costs $65 US per month. I get unlimited 5G data, phone and text for Canada, the USA and Mexico. A few bonus things. I get the US Netflix free along with the MLB app. I got Samsung 5G phones for $100 each with a 2 year contract.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

Just got a new Rogers plan. *$45 per month.
*
25gb LTE Data
Unlimited Nation-Wide Calling
Unlimited Canada Wide Texting
Caller ID + Voicemail


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Fain said:


> Just got a new Rogers plan. *$45 per month.*
> 
> 25gb LTE Data
> Unlimited Nation-Wide Calling
> ...


The two line plan with T-Mobile is $65 per month[ US] for unlimited data, texting and phoning for Canada/USA and Mexico and it is 5G.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

It also offers unlimited texting & data in over 200 countries.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

zinfit said:


> The two line plan with T-Mobile is $65 per month[ US] for unlimited data, texting and phoning for Canada/USA and Mexico and it is 5G.


2 line means 2 mobile phones are on the plan? I might have to check that out if it does. 

USA, Thailand, Burma are the countries I visit most often if those are included in the 200 countries.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

International Plans | Traveling Abroad without Roaming Fees | T-Mobile


T-Mobile international plans are great for data and texting while traveling abroad without incurring roaming charges.




www.t-mobile.com





Not in Burma


----------



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

Dilbert said:


> As a BCE shareholder, I’m happy to see them gouge their customers. But, I think I’ve had it With them! They have recently goosed their pricing To the point where we are questioning the value. I know Public Mobile are Telus with some very reasonable looking plans, but does anyone have any other suggestions? My wife and I want unlimited Canada calls and text and maybe 2-5 GB of data. We have our own IPhones.


I'm with Public Mobile and I am very happy with them.


----------



## sprdave (Oct 1, 2011)

My brother and myself are with Lucky Mobile, which is a subsidiary of Bell Canada. Worked well for us and most reasonable for our needs.

One of the biggest benefits for us is if we run out of the data allotment, there is still unlimited data thereafter at throttled speeds (any plans that have data), so we still have some access for emails and such.

And promotions for signing up are pretty good for such a provider. For example, if you buy the SIM at Dollarama you get a $20 gift card after activation.

There is also currently a refer-a-friend offer for $40 credit on new activations. PM if you want a referral or more information.
EDIT: The referral promo is only for activations until June 30th


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm looking for the cheapest possible plan, like $0.50/min is fine as long as it's cheap for the year.

Looks like Petro Canada doesn't even offer phones, but their 120 day prepaid looks really good.

For phones
I know Costco has cheap phones sometime, any recommendations?

I could also go used. Really a flip phone would be just fine.


----------



## sprdave (Oct 1, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I'm looking for the cheapest possible plan, like $0.50/min is fine as long as it's cheap for the year.
> 
> Looks like Petro Canada doesn't even offer phones, but their 120 day prepaid looks really good.
> 
> ...


If you're just looking for a bare minimum prepaid plan, using like a couple minutes a month for emergency and no data... 

Speakout (7eleven) is the best bet I know of, Rogers MVNO. Similar to Petro. But they have a long expiry - 365 days. You can top up as little as $25 a year. There is a $1.25 fee per month that comes out of it, so $15/year, therefore if you only topped up $25 a year, you'd be left with $10 for usage. They are .30 per minute, 0.15 per text sent. I had before I got Lucky Mobile.


----------



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> I'm looking for the cheapest possible plan, like $0.50/min is fine as long as it's cheap for the year.
> 
> Looks like Petro Canada doesn't even offer phones, but their 120 day prepaid looks really good.
> 
> ...


I pay 13 bucks Canadian a month with Public Mobile. It only offered 100 minutes per month (which I am always more than half under) and 250mb data (which I rarely use unless I'm out and need to check for an important email, etc), unlimited texting and sending pictures. It's 15 per month, but you get a dollar off for auto pay, and 1 dollar off for loyalty. So 13 bucks. It works for me.


----------



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> I'm looking for the cheapest possible plan, like $0.50/min is fine as long as it's cheap for the year.
> 
> Looks like Petro Canada doesn't even offer phones, but their 120 day prepaid looks really good.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out phones at mobileklinik.ca ??? They have an assortment of different models in different conditions offering various data storage amounts. I bought a used iphone SE from them and it works great.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

MrMatt said:


> I could also go used. Really a flip phone would be just fine.


Have a look at your local kijiji location -- you will find dozens to choose from. There will be local small businesses flogging gently used phones with a (short) warranty and everything.


----------

